# Altavoces para bafles



## guti1987 (May 23, 2007)

Hola buenas, mirad, tengo un par de columnas de tres vías cada una (un grave, un medio y un agudo) ambas de 100 w RMS. Ahora bien, son antiguas y los altavoces están en muy mal estado (resquebrajados) y puesto que el cajon se encuentra en perfecto estado, quisiera cambiar sólo los altavoces.

Mi problemas es el siguiente: antes de conseguir los altavoces me gustaría aclarar dudas:
¿Me busco los altavoces de 8 o 4 ohm.? ¿Qué ventajas/inconvenientes tiene el que sean de un ohmiaje u otro?
Por el amplificador no hay problema pues soporta ambas impedancias. 
-Una vez que adquiera los 3 altavoces, ¿cómo los empalmo? es que según he oído no se pueden soldar así como así y llevarlos directamente al amplificador, ¿hay que poner al tweeter una resistencia o algo??. Si es así a ver si me pudierais detallar qué componente es el que hace falta y donde ha de ir soldado.
A ver si me podéis echar una mano que estoi un poco liaillo   
MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## gaston sj (May 23, 2007)

hola si el amplificador soporta las 2 impedancias te conviene de 4ohmy el empalmado seria en serie para que se sumen a 8ohm o tambien podria ser de 8 ohm y empalmarlo en paralelo para que sean 4 ohm y para los twiters una resistencia de 22ohm y 10w estaria bien saludos


----------



## guti1987 (May 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias gaston sj me solucionaste el problema


----------



## guti1987 (May 24, 2007)

Hola, me surgió una duda. ¿si los pongo en serie y son de 4 ohm no me daría 12 ohm en vez de 8? no se si estoy metiendo la pata sólo quiero aprender...


----------



## gaston sj (May 24, 2007)

no, te daria 8 ohm ya que las impedancias en serie se suman saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (May 25, 2007)

guti, tambien puedes ponerle un capacitor a tu tweeter que me parece es de 3.3 mF


----------



## Pablo16 (May 25, 2007)

ahh guti, creo que tienes razon en las impedancias...te darian 12 ohms por que se suman y dices que son de 3 vias tus bafles....talves gaston sj se confundio.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2007)

No gaston no se confundió.

Los parlantes van por un lado y el tweeter por otro, éste se conecta en paralelo con lo demás.

Saludos


----------



## guti1987 (May 25, 2007)

OK ya lo entendí: tengo que poner el medio y el woofer en serie a los que se suma el tweeter pero este último en paralelo.

otra cosilla: qué le debería poner al agudo ¿un capacitor de 3.3 mF o una resistencia de 22ohm y 10w???


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2007)

ninguna de las dos cosas.   Si quieres que el sonido suene bien "limpio" te aconsejo un buen crossover pasivo. Busca en el foro que hay bastante material sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## guti1987 (May 29, 2007)

Hola a todos. Antes que nada, agradeceros vuestros aportes. Al final creo que me voy a decantar por la opción de Dano que es la del crossover, aparato que hasta hace poco no conocía, sí el nombre pero no su función...

He vicheado por el foro y también por la red sobre el crossover y parece que son algo caros pero si el resultado es bueno no me importa el desembolso.

Una cosilla que no me ha quedado claro es el tema de la impedancia entre los altavoces y el crossover: ¿tienen que ser de la misma impedancia  , ¿se suma la del aparato con la de los altavoces    
y otra cuestión es la de si el crossover reduce sensiblemente la señal proveniente del amplificador, si consume mucho.

GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola Gusti1987. Coincido con DANO en que la mejor solución para que un bafle de tres vias suene bien es la de instalar un crossover entre los parlantes y la salida del amplificador. Ahora me parece que si tus columnas estaban fabricadas ya con tres parlantes, uno de graves, uno de medios y un tweter posiblemente ya tenga uno en su interior y con solo revisar sus componentes y calcular las frecuancias de corte puedes entonces elegir tus parlantes nuevos si queires reemplazarlos. 
Hay muchos links en la web donde te indican como calcular tu crossover o también viene ya fabricados.
Por los parlantes, una ves que desarmes tus columnas en la parte trasera de los mismos indica generalmente tipo y potencia. 
No llego a entender si quieres utilizar solamente el cajón o rescatar tus bafles?.

Saludos.


----------

